# The Little Peach King - Fantasy/Adventure



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Spirit Morgan hates Japan. She hates her new apartment, she hates her new school, and she can't stand the plump neighbor boy, Koichi. Spirit misses her real home in Texas, so she devises a plan to convince her parents to move back.

Spirit is going to become the biggest brat possible. She beats up Koichi at school, never does her chores, talks back to her mother, and kicks and screams when she doesn't get her way. But instead of moving back to Texas, her father, a commercial fisherman, leaves on an extended voyage. Then a strange boy gives her a peach the size of a pumpkin, and she becomes involved in a witch's scheme. The wicked witch Obaa steals Spirit's voice, turns Koichi into a pig, and kidnaps her parents into the realm of the spirits.

_The Little Peach King_ brings old Japanese fables to light in new ways. Spirit Morgan is a grounded character whom children and adults alike can sympathize with as she learns that in order to grow up she must solve her problems without using her voice to shout, and help those in need to succeed.

Trailer:


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Enjoyed the excerpt, Ronnell!

Very well written, and very cute. Young children will enjoy this, I'm sure.  

It looks like "Spirit" will be learning a lesson soon. And considering her bad behavior, she needs one.

Best of luck with your new book!

Nancy


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome, Ronnell! This is a great place to hang out and find some support.

Please consider popping in to the thread called "Tags, Tags, Tags" and start exchanging tags with your fellow authors. Tags are a way to help Amazon customers find your book.

~Donna~


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

This sounds very cute, I think I'll download the sample and try it out!  The description reminds me a lot of the movie Spirited Away, which I enjoyed.

(Japanese girl is mad her parents are moving to a new town, wanders into the spirit world by accident, her parents are turned into pigs, a witch steals her name and makes her work in a bathhouse for the spirits)


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> This sounds very cute, I think I'll download the sample and try it out!  The description reminds me a lot of the movie Spirited Away, which I enjoyed.
> 
> (Japanese girl is mad her parents are moving to a new town, wanders into the spirit world by accident, her parents are turned into pigs, a witch steals her name and makes her work in a bathhouse for the spirits)


I thought the same thing, it's one of my top 5 movies of all time. Sounds like something I will like. I'll check the sample for sure!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Downloading the sample......


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you're gonna play Name that Tune with 80s lyrics, I'm in
Obsession by Animotion


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Downloaded the sample!


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Jun 19, 2010)

Best of success, Ronnell!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Try a sample today!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy-Happy Joy-Joy, Happy-Happy Joy-Joy,
Happy-Happy Joy-Joy, Happy-Happy Joy-Joy!


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

Reading my sample...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! I really like the book trailer! I was wondering if you made the trailer or was it done by a company? Book looks like a great read.   Welcome!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> Wow! I really like the book trailer! I was wondering if you made the trailer or was it done by a company? Book looks like a great read. Welcome!


I made the trailer myself. And thanks for the welcome


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Enjoy a nice little fantasy today - why wait?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Epic adventure... right at your fingertips... just give it a shot; you won't regret it


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I wonder if there are people who don't read middle-grade because they preconceive that those stories will be juvenile and won't have any value for them?   Just curious


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

It's Fall!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

0.99 cents for the entire month of October!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Witches and spells and potions - oh my!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

It's almost Halloween! Get your Witch fix with The Little Peach King!


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

I love MG/YA novels.  Your cover is great, did you design it yourself?  I haven't tried the trailer thing yet, because I'm a bit intimidated by trying to make a video, but I'm watching everyone else's to see what I might do with that when I get brave enough. 

I'm definitely adding this one to my tbr list.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you!  - yes I did design it, and I made the trailer, though it has the first cover tacked onto the end.
Hope you do read it, and if you do, I really how that you enjoy it


----------

